# Kitchen sinks



## philthompson23

Hi all,

English kitchen sinks. Will they cause be headaches? Got my eye on a lovely Villeroy and boch number (half price in uk) but worried that my French taps and drain Won’t fit. Anyone know if I’ll be ok?
Sorry if my posts annoy people but I’d be lost with out the expats 

cheers


----------



## philthompson23

Looks like I can drill tap holes so it’s just the drain question


----------



## Poloss

Do you want 2 tap holes or just one for a tap which mixes hot & cold (mitigeur)?
Be careful not to drill them too wide 'cos there's no going back after 

As you may have not yet noticed, all plumbing components sold in France are labelled in the metric equivalent of UK measures. So you'll frequently see 3/4" for 20/27mm, 1/2" for 15/21mm and so on.

The drain hole in the bottom of your sink where you put your plug in (bonde) generally measures either 60 or 90mm
Accessories for those standard diams are readily available.


----------



## Crabtree

Again do not forget VAT customs charges etc And of course if there is a problem with it will the company accept it back-or even send it in the first place


----------



## LFBEUSTON

As Crabtree has pointed out custom and perhaps import duties can make buying from the U.K. horrendously expensive! I know!!!!


----------



## philthompson23

Crabtree said:


> Again do not forget VAT customs charges etc And of course if there is a problem with it will the company accept it back-or even send it in the first place


how will I pay vat if I dri


LFBEUSTON said:


> As Crabtree has pointed out custom and perhaps import duties can make buying from the U.K. horrendously expensive! I know!!!!


if I put the sink in a suitcase how would they know ?


----------



## LFBEUSTON

philthompson23 said:


> how will I pay vat if I dri
> 
> 
> if I put the sink in a suitcase how would they know ?


Well they might just give it a TAP and hear the echo!!!!


----------



## Peasant

philthompson23 said:


> if I put the sink in a suitcase how would they know ?


By opening the suitcase?


----------



## philthompson23

Peasant said:


> By opening the suitcase?


I’m gonna chance it. Nutter me.


----------

